# Duck calling?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

What are some of the best video's to learn how to blow a duck call correctly??


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i personally like the duck and goose calling 101 dvd u get when u buy take em' six


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll second that. You get a good calling video with a pretty good hunting video for cheap...if Wal-Mart still has them. I know they clearanced them out here for like $5.00.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I learned on straight talk with Buck Gardner.:run:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too liked the one with take'em six.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I never learned how to blow a real duck call so I just use my quaker boy easy chuckle. It works great on gadwalls.

http://www.quakerboygamecalls.com/WATERFOWL.htm


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I liked the straight talk with Buck too and also The Art of Commanding Ducks by the Phil "Duck Commander" Robinson. He has some of his own opinions about calling like not using a feeding chuckle. He is pretty straight forward and it is a good video. I like his calls too, cheap, but they sound like a duck for me.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

RNT has a great series on duck calling--RNTCALLS.com

Just blow that call till everyone hates it then blow it some more- Best way to learn!! Don't be afraid to sound bad, that how you learn to sound good


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i like phil robertson in the art of commanding ducks. he may be a little rough around the edges, but his technique on getting air through the call is much easier to learn than branie calef's way of doing it in Duck Calling 101. Phil does a better job explaining it as well. Phil also has some different ideas on what types of calls to use and when to use them, some of the guys that are used to big long hail calls and real fast feeder calls might have some trouble adopting the idea. some may not agree at all, but if nothing less its interesting to hear what he thinks. remember though, practice is whats going to make you a good duck caller, the video is just going to tell you what your goal is and give you the base to build on to reach that goal. the rest is up to you.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Duck Calling 101


----------

